# Inshore Fishing With Eric Holstman



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Went out on my boat today with Eric Holstman, who killed it catching most of the reds, while I managed a flounder, a 36" 14 lb. Bull Red and a foul hooked pinfish. I lost a nice upper slot red that threw the hook before I landed the fatty. All in all I had a great time, it was a beautiful day on the water and I learned a great deal about inshore fishing and sight fishing from a true pro. Thanks a lot Eric, and to anyone who wants to learn how to catch reds, give Eric a call.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like y'all enjoyed an absolutely beautiful day on the water. Great pics too!


----------



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

Funny things is...some people (myself included) are looking at the background to see where you were at ...but you out me!!! **Blasted photo editors**


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn that is some white sand! lol


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *-- Saints Domination -- (3/30/2009)*Damn that is some white sand! lol


Yeah, it was pretty crazy fishing on the edge of existence. We almost got sucked into another dimension.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the post and pics, glad to see that area was so productive! Now if we can just get a break in the weather again!


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice fish Buckethead!!! Were you fishin' close to the coop? Or the amusement park this time? Maybe just south of the slunk?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! You forgot to white out the shoreline in the reflection of your glasses! Oh well, still can't figure out where it is :banghead


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

TK, that is toooo frigg'n funny, thanks for an uplift tonight!

Iknow exactly where it is!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

nice report... now..... leave that area alone....

RJ.....Check out what I wrote on facebook....lmao....


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *Capt. Bob Quarles (3/31/2009)*nice report... now..... leave that area alone....
> 
> 
> 
> RJ.....Check out what I wrote on facebook....lmao....




I saw that earlier before I left town. I can't believe that, weirdos... Headed to Jax tomorrow to pre-fish for this charity "spot" tournament. Hopefully everything Eric showed me helps out, or maybe I'll just luck into a red with 75 spots.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *De Anza Jig (3/31/2009)*Nice fish Buckethead!!! Were you fishin' close to the coop? Or the amusement park this time? Maybe just south of the slunk?




I don't know, maybe if you can keep yourself from breaking my boat, I'll show you. :letsdrink


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

i can't make any promises....good luck in jax. i hope you win so i can break shit on that cobia.


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

First picture gave it away


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *Jasooon (4/1/2009)*First picture gave it away




Ok, have fun fishing where you think that is.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

If anyone wants to know where he's catching these fish PM me after Saturday! Brant is going to try to catch them this weekend for the ECRC Tournament, but after that I'll tell anyone who wants to know. Good shallow water redfish action! :letsparty


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys crack me up! You can catch redfish anywhere if you no what your doing. No secret spot! He is obviously on the south side of the sound. Go to the T box and head straight across the ICW to the south side. It's no secret. Good luck and catch em if you can!


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

T box has been mentioned a few times on here. Where is it? I was under the impression that there are fish there too.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *truth (4/1/2009)*T box has been mentioned a few times on here. Where is it? I was under the impression that there are fish there too.




The T-box is just north of the T-bag.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hall,

Wouldn't it be south of there? dirty bastard.


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess the T box question was a little to personal. :bangheadMy apologies, just trying to learn the area.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (4/1/2009)*Hall,
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be south of there? dirty bastard.




I guess it all depends on the starting position.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't you guys just leave his spots alone instead of trying to find them and tell everyone about them? I'll take the damn pictures down then.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>Funny, I see the pics are gone;sometimes no-one has a sense of humor!<P align=center>(including me at times, we all need to work at that!)<P align=center>







<P align=left>*I personally couldn't care where he was, I have plenty of spots to fish, just trying to have a little fun while I'm being rained out, and having to work when the Sun does come out!*<P align=left><P align=center>*The Forum is so stressful for some, makes them want to pull their hair out!*<P align=center>







<P align=center>


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Buckethead (4/1/2009)*Can't you guys just leave his spots alone instead of trying to find them and tell everyone about them? I'll take the damn pictures down then.


wow really?!? the sound (and the secret bay) have herds of refish in them. there is no 'secret spot' and certainly not any location in the sound that any one can claim as 'his'. sheesh. im glad that hiring a guide to learn your local waters paid off, but really, the spots aint a secret. try hitting that same shoreline when the water is 84 degrees. its a different ball game. instead, i hope more than anything you paid attention to the baits, rigging and techniques. when folks post pics of fishing and 'spots', smart anglers pay more attention whats on the end of the line, rather than the shoreline.

and certainly, this commentary has nothing to do what whichever guide you chose, or their capabilities. moreover, its just a rolling of the eyes atthe silly 'protection' of these far away and exotic fishing locations. :sleeping

cheers.

drew


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, we're just playing around with ya. I personally think it's funny when people try to white out the background of their inshore fish pics!


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Look, I didn't white anything out. Eric simply asked me not to show or tell anyone about those. I definitely paid attention and learned a ton, why do you think I scheduled the trip? He made me aware of people, who I won't name, who have tried following him to spots. There are definitely spots that hold fish and those that don't. I guess I'll be deleting my account, had enough of this shit.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wow, never heard that!*

*Please provideus a list of these transgressors, and we'll send them to the Gallows!*


----------

